

Airbus pictured booting Linux 2.4 - whackberry
http://zefonseca.com/blogs/zen/tap-airbus-pictured-running-linux-24/
Nearly 2 years ago Slashdot covered the news that Airbus was to include Linux in every seat. Well, we just found out(the fun way).
======
superchink
All the Virgin planes use Linux for the in-flight entertainment system. I
think they use Airbus planes too but I'm not sure.

------
gaius
It reboots _in flight_?! Good thing it only runs the entertainment system...

